# Orange Beach Cobia on "Behind Schedule"



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

This 44#' er couldn't pass up a live eel. We caught him in about 35' of water about a half a mile east of Eden Condominiums. Second fish we saw today. First fish sounded before we could throw at him. Found him a couple minutes later with the same result. Second fish wasn't as lucky however. Caught from Edgar Mckee's Cape Horn "Behind Schedule".

Andy


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

nice report. and really nice fish... good job!!:clap


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done Andy! Sounds like a great trip!

Thanks for the report and the pic's. Can't wait to

get after them myself starting Friday. Continued

success to you and your crew.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job :clap


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

:bowdown nice fish ...thats dome good eatin!!


----------



## Pendador (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice job guys.

Joey


----------



## hookedup dude (Mar 9, 2008)

Love to publish your photo in "Hooked Up" with your permission. Little angler info would be nice to go along with it.


----------



## emckee (Apr 15, 2008)

Caught by Andy Yarborough out of Gulf Shores.


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh, the truth comes out.........


----------

